# Looks like the Lyft 1K Jacket is bulletproof



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm aware the logos have been removed, but dayumn!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

this is what you get . lyft you now can pick up pax in the hood wearing body armor feel safe. never refuse a eta even wait out front of a bank with the engine running lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s finally safe to be a lyft driver if you survive the first 1000 trips.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow that trajectory could have caused some real damage to that guy's intestines, pelvis, reproductive organs, etc. Amazing.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> this is what you get . lyft you now can pick up pax in the hood wearing body armor feel safe. never refuse a eta even wait out front of a bank with the engine running lol


I think the video accurately represents the true threat to the Lyft driver-- us shooting ourselves.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I think the video accurately represents the true threat to the Lyft driver-- us shooting ourselves.


Do you think Lyft should create a matching hat?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Ouch! Great marketing though. It probably should be complimentary equipment for drivers in certain areas.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

You can tell it's a Lyft jacket because the collar doesn't lay down flat.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Should have double tapped.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> You can tell it's a Lyft jacket because the collar doesn't lay down flat.


Naw, Lyft jacket doesn't have a vertical chest pocket.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Zap said:


> Naw, Lyft jacket doesn't have a vertical chest pocket.


Wait, so you're telling me that the jacket in the video is not really a Lyft jacket and that my Lyft jacket is not really bulletproof?

Here I had my gun loaded and I was just digging around my clothes hamper to find that damn jacket. Now I feel like I owe you a life debt.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Wait, so you're telling me that the jacket in the video is not really a Lyft jacket and that my Lyft jacket is not really bulletproof?
> 
> Here I had my gun loaded and I was just digging around my clothes hamper to find that damn jacket. Now I feel like I owe you a life debt.


LOL I didn't even consider the shell as bulletproof, just the liner.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Zap said:


> Naw, Lyft jacket doesn't have a vertical chest pocket.


Yes it does!


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes it does!


LOL Wow! I must have a 1st gen legacy model.  In the cold weather, I have to wear a jacket over the lyft jacket to stay warm. Completely worthless alone in bitter cold wind yet alone bullets.

UPDATE: Still LMFAO - It IS a Lyft jacket shell.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Lyft jacket is only humiliations proof!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

this jacket is great to wear when you want to avoid salesmen. once they see this jacket they will stay very far away. this person works for lyft! they have zero cash!!! or for robbers they already know were used to dealing with people in the hood worst then a gang banger never refuse a ride even pax with ak47 .a lot of us are armed better then robbers not that our guns are loaded we cant afford ammo. also this jacket will be good to keep you warm on a chilly morning when your stealing fuel from somebodies car .
here it looks like a lyft pax helping a driver get them home.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> this jacket is great to wear when you want to avoid salesmen. once they see this jacket they will stay very far away. this person works for lyft! they have zero cash!!! or for robbers they already know were used to dealing with people in the hood worst then a gang banger never refuse a ride even pax with ak47 .a lot of us are armed better then robbers not that our guns are loaded we cant afford ammo. also this jacket will be good to keep you warm on a chilly morning when your stealing fuel from somebodies car .
> here it looks like a lyft pax helping a driver get them home.


Gas caps are over rated.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> You can tell it's a Lyft jacket because the collar doesn't lay down flat.


You need to douse the collar area down with whisky, then iron it dry.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You need to douse the collar area down with whisky, then iron it dry.


brush off the dry vomit. there will still be some stains . this jacket also earns respect with the homeless. they know there making more money then drives. a driver can take anything.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> brush off the dry vomit. there will still be some stains . this jacket also earns respect with the homeless. they know there making more money then drives. a driver can take anything.


Yep, stand on a corner with a free peice of cardboard, then laugh all the way to a bank!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow that trajectory could have caused some real damage to that guy's intestines, pelvis, reproductive organs, etc. Amazing.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Risky


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

do not try this at home.


----------

